# Toronto trade idea



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Taken from the free agents, trades, and rumours forum:


> To Charlotte:
> Charlie Villanueva
> Toronto's First round pick 06
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even blink, but I don't think it's fair to Toronto.
How about Okafor and Knight for Villanueva and their pick? Would you do it? Would they do it?

Toronto:
PG Knight, Calderon
SG ____, Graham
SF Peterson, Bonner
PF Bosh, Sow
C Okafor, Araujo

Trade Mike James for a decent 2 guard, if all else fails go after a swingman in FA: Peja, Al Harrington etc and move Peterson down to the two. They have boatloads of cash to make anything happen.

Now for Charlotte, after the trade things look like this:

PG Felton
SG Anderson, Carroll
SF Wallace, Jones
PF Villaneuva, May
C Brezec, Ely

With 2 top 5 draft picks, can you say Morrison and Roy? Sign another PG in free agency (Claxton, Banks, Jackson etc) and probably another backup big to round off the rotation.

PG Felton, backup FA
SG Roy, Carroll, Anderson
SF Wallace, Morrison
PF Villanueva, May
C Brezec, Ely

Morrison being the 6th man, god that would be a great lineup to watch.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I guess the better question is does any Bobcats fan expect Okafor to come back as anything decent?

Getting CV seems like highway robbery for EO.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

uhh, no.

Maybe CV and Toronto's 06 for Brezec, Knight and something else.

I can't see how the Raps would even be interested in Okafor.

I mean Villanueva, we're talking about the ROY w/o SuperPaul.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I can't see how the Raps would even be interested in Okafor.


He's pretty much the ideal player to put next to Bosh, and he suits the team to a T. I do feel people are making a big issue out of nothing for this season. Christ most fans for teams that have boatloads of cap space this offseason have Nene at or near the top of their list, and we're talking about a guy who tore his ACL.

Villanueva was a great pick, but considering both players are best suited at the 4, it's an easy decision to make. So why not capitalize on the situation now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Doesn't make much sense to try to move Okafor right now because his value is so low.I am interested in moving Knight if we can get a good young player or a decent first round pick for him.If we can't get reasonable value for him then I don't see the purpose of trading him for half price.

If he was a little younger I would not want to move him because he is probably one of the most underrated players in the league.People who don't watch the Cats(like nearly everyone) seem to think he's trash,but he's a valuable player and if trading him doesn't get us closer to contending then there isn't any purpose to trading him.I don't know what Okafor is worth because I haven't seen him play in over a year,but he's worth very little right now compared to the second overall pick it took to get him.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> I guess the better question is does any Bobcats fan expect Okafor to come back as anything decent?
> 
> Getting CV seems like highway robbery for EO.


Okafor's toast. I don't see him healthy enough for long enough for him to be a solid contributor--or do anything but disrupt the continuity of the lineup. I know his value's not the best right now, but it never _will_ be either, so dump him now on any unsuspecting team stupid enough to take him.

Realistically, though, I can't image why Toronto'd do this trade....besides that they're Toronto, and they sometimes do inexplicably dumb stuff to hurt themselves. Assuming they're clear-headed, though, no way is Okafor worth Villanueva.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wish..


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

Are you guys nuts? Okafor is not a bust he had a bum ankle. Okafor will be an 18 and 11 player and a defensive force Charlie V just doesn't compare. I can't beilieve even having to defend Okafor vs. Charlie..... How soon they forget....


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Are you guys nuts? Okafor is not a bust he had a bum ankle. Okafor will be an 18 and 11 player and a defensive force Charlie V just doesn't compare. I can't beilieve even having to defend Okafor vs. Charlie..... How soon they forget....


Well there is cause for concern, but I'm glad there is another optimist on the board.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

step said:


> Well there is cause for concern, but I'm glad there is another optimist on the board.


Having never been optimistic about Okafor's NBA career, I see no reason to start now.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Having never been optimistic about Okafor's NBA career, I see no reason to start now.



15 pts 11 reb and nearly 2 blocks a game as a rookie with no other options on the team and every oppossing team gearing to stop you is pretty impressive..

Like I said Okafor is 18 pts-20 10-12 rebs and 2 blocks a game for next 7 or 8 years.... Charlie V just doesn't compare IMHO....

Imagine how dangerous Okafor will be with Felton starting at the point next season...

Okafor will greatly benefit from Feltons ability to beat his defender and get to the hoop. Help side defense comes and Okafor is wide open for a dunk...

If we get a shooter to keep defense from packing the lane and Emeka can hit 75% from the ft line, he could possibly avg about 22-23 a game next season...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cantgetright said:


> Are you guys nuts?


Possibly, but we don't bait other posters with questions like that.




> Okafor is not a bust he had a bum ankle. Okafor will be an 18 and 11 player and a defensive force Charlie V just doesn't compare. I can't beilieve even having to defend Okafor vs. Charlie..... How soon they forget....


Perhaps you're right. We'll see. Don't think it gives me pleasure to think Okafor--who should've been a franchise building block for years to come--is past tense. It doesn't. I hope I'm wrong...and should I be so, I'll be admitting it when the season's done.

But from where I'm standing, I don't see how I can forget all the good he's done for the Bobcats, when he hasn't yet done much.

Laurie


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally I think these two teams are def. gonna talk alot this offseason.
CV vs. Emeka is a heck of a debate... to say one is better/going to be better than the other. It can really go either way, especially with Okafors injury bug 


As for the trade, there is so many possibilities. I dont think you could get our pick without giving up yours though.

The only way this would work.
#1 pick + Graham or Peterson 
for
#3 pick + Brevin Knight 


Now if you wanted Charlie for Emeka, i dont think colangelo would oppose

a lineup of 

emeka
bosh
bargnani

would be ideal for colangelo


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

You really think Emeka can play the 3 spot?

Or do you mean having him at C


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

No chance in Hades. Not CV for EO, not the pick for EO, not the pick for EO and BK.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd rather have a lineup of Villanueva/Bosh/Aldridge than Bosh/Okafor. They wouldn't do it.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Well it's a lot different now that the pick is #1. Actually looking at the trade idea, I think i was smoking something...

Anyways it'll be interesting who they draft though, as the 2 most talked about ones are the same as Villanueva and Bosh, 4's. Aldridge at C is quite a reach, while he is 6-11, he'll be a pushover. Bargnani, unless Bosh moves over, will have to come off the bench, he won't get many minutes doing that and he's not quick enough for the wing so playing behind Villaneuva isn't really an option either. And if Bosh moved over, I'd rather have Villaneuva slide over aswell.


----------

